# Pulling Sleds, etc.



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

My pup is 7 months old, I know they should be at least 2 years old to pull anything but I was curious how to teach them not to just go wherever they please.
like going left, right, stopping, going, etc.
What can I do to prepare her also? Can I start her out on only pullin am empty, lightweight, plastic sled? Just so she gets used to it?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Start reading up on sled dog commands like GEE, HAW, ON BY, HIKE, WHOA, LINE OUT, etc. Sleddogcentral has a forum filled with sled dog people that would be willing to help you. Look on that website for a sled dog club in your area and contact them. Sled dog people, like GSD people, are always willing to help others. You can always PM me or ask on here. I'll do my best to help.

For me, I started with bikejoring and the dogs were smart enough to figure out that GEE meant "turn right" and HAW meant to "turn left." These dogs are smart. Repitition and consistency is what solidifies their understanding of what you want them to do. And yes, it's always good to start them out pulling small things, and sometimes noisey things, so they get used to the feel and sounds and don't become startled once you're on a sled or bike behind them.

I've been doing this for 5 years now and I feel there is no better exercise that helps them to expend their energy while saving me loads of time. They get to remain controlled on leash while running full speed and practicing their obedience while pulling a load. They love it, as do I!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Love your pics!!! Beautiful pups  I'll check that out!!


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Counter, those connectors that attach to your dogs so their next to each other, did you get those from the Alpine Outfitters too? What are they called?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

RaigenB said:


> Hey Counter, those connectors that attach to your dogs so their next to each other, did you get those from the Alpine Outfitters too? What are they called?


It's called a neckline. I did not get mine from AO, but I found that they sell them here:

Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Alpine Outfitters We fit your dog sled needs.

Mine were hand-made by a member of the Cascade Sled Dog Club in Oregon, and she adds a bungee to it as a shock-absorber, which I (and probably the dogs) prefer. If you look closely, you will see the line loop in one area, as that is the bungee. I originally started with non-bungee necklines, and they worked fine too. Now I've found that my dogs run better without the neckline, as they have a little more freedom and can put some space between each other as they run if they need to.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Counter, found something cool. Posted about in in SDC waiting on a reply about it.

Here's a link to it, http://www.affordabledogsleds.com/slider.htm

It's the cheapest one I've been able to find, and it sounds like a good "started sled". $250

Here's what it says about it,

Bare Bones light weight starter sled for everyone who wants to try out dog sledding without mortgaging the house. It is our J-N-A Dasher Model stripped to the main frame. It is very good for teams of 1-3 dogs. It's runners are made of 3/4" High Density Polyethylene with Brush Bow and Handlebar made of 1/2" High Density Polyethylene.

The Seeley Slider's bolted design allows for the same great flexibility and maneuverability as on all our sleds. It also allows you to buy the Slider today and upgrade to the Dasher tomorrow by adding a Brake and Footpads. In fact, the day after tomorrow, you could even upgrade to the North Star by adding our steam bent wood skis to the same frame!! And the day after that, you could add the QCR system of runners, an Aluminum Bar Brake and a whole host of other accessories. It can handle them all! 

Choosing The Seeley Slider is a wise decision. You can start with it small and add whatever you like. The adaptability of the Slider never quits.

Length = 8' Brush Bow to Ski Tails
Width = 20" Outside of Skis.
Height = 36" Ground to Handle Bar
Weight = 22 lbs. fully assembled.
Clearance Height = 10"
Skis = 1-1/2" Wide
Seat = 40" Long 17" Wide
Wood = White Ash
Plastic = 3/4" by 1-1/2" HDPE Runners; 1/2" by 1-1/2" HDPE Brush Bow and Handle Bar


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice. Thank you. We don't get enough snow here for a sled, but once I get to Alaska...


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh do you have plans to move there? I think it would be such a cool place to live!! Haha


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

RaigenB said:


> Oh do you have plans to move there? I think it would be such a cool place to live!! Haha


 In the Air Force, you fill out what we call a "dream sheet" which puts you into a volunteer status for whatever bases/locations you list. My dream sheet has 2 spots filled out: Fairbanks and Anchorage, as they are the only 2 bases my job can take me in AK. A volunteer usually always gets picked over a non-volunteer, so my fingers are crossed. I just arrived to Idaho, so it might be a year or 2 or 3, but I'll remain optimistic. My plan to is for the Air Force to move me there, and then I'll retire and live out my days surrounded by family, mountains, beautiful nature, and dogs! I want to become a bearded, grizzly mountain man when I'm old! Ha.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 3, 2013)

How awesome!!! I hope it all works out in your favor!!


----------

